# Since playing "no more Mr. Nice Guy" my ratings have started to nose dive.



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

The past 2 days have been the start of my zero tolerance policy from BS from pax.

In those 2 days, I got two 1 stars, one 2 star, and one 3 star, AS WELL as a "speeding report" (I don't speed).

You would think PAX would tell me if they have an issue, but they don't.

*Now I feel like PAX are using the rating system as a tool to bend you over without lube and give into their demands.*

Now keep in mind I'm super nice to people..but I'm not going to drive out of the way anymore. No matter how much begging or promising of an in-app tip. Unless you put at least a $5 bill in my cupholder, I'm driving the route shown and that's it (unless you add it on the app of course).

The speeding report and 1 star came from a drunk chick who asked if I wanted to stop at a gas station. I told her "if I see one on the route, I will".

Well..all the ones along the route were closed. Turns out she was just hungry. The closest 24 hour food place was 3+ miles away.

I knew DAMN WELL she knew how to add a stop..she just didn't want to pay for it.
She wanted me to drive 3 extra miles for free. Nope.
She let out the classic entitled girl "UGH!" before slamming my door and walking off.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

_funny I have the opposite as a rider._

I'm still nice.

Eg:
- I never make a request unless I'm ready to go and am almost always waiting (unless the app says you're 9 mins away and then four minutes later with 5 mins on the app you're outside).
- I don't eat, drink, smoke or do anything other then listen to my own music via headphone.
- I just let the driver do their thing.

My rating has climbed 7 basis points since the start of my idgaf mode.

I only give cash tips to late night/early am or to drivers I like. Everyone else gets a preset tip of a couple bucks via the app and no, I don't brag about that.

I never understood the entitled, particularly the cheap ones.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

You probably shouldn't even pick up drunk people. I mean the pay is crap now and with the surge mostly gone for us, what is the point? Also be quicker to cancel the trip and slower to start the trip. Maybe ask where they are going before starting the trip. If they mention a stop then "accidentally" cancel it or just straight out tell them you canceled it because you don't do stops.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Why were you so against the "free" stop btw? Don't you get paid the same? Or do you get paid more on multiple stops?


----------



## Ubward (Dec 30, 2014)

Uberdise said:


> The past 2 days have been the start of my zero tolerance policy from BS from pax.
> 
> In those 2 days, I got two 1 stars, one 2 star, and one 3 star, AS WELL as a "speeding report" (I don't speed).
> 
> ...


Seriously??? Cant believe what I'm reading. From your own admission, you aren't acting 'nice' (whatever that means) and seem suprised when you get rated as such?? Seriously?? What do you expect?

It's no coincidence your ratings dropped and will continue to do so. If you dont like being a rideshare driver, get out. You CHOOSE to drive.

You get no sympathy from me! What you dont understand is most people arent going to be confrontational....especially since they are in your car. They instead will rate you accordingly and report (depending on the incident) to Lyft/Uber.

Act they way you expect to be rated. There is no free lunch.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

You do that before you quit....until then, for tips and ratings, I'm Mr. Fake guy that's nice to everyone.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

My Q is this.

If I ask the app to take me from 123 easy street to 8910 dum dum street...

And if I ask the driver to stop by Popeyes which is 3 miles away from 8910... would the pricing on my end in the app change if the driver added that stop but the to and from never changed? Could I argue the driver got lost and that’s why if it does?

And if I don’t ask but update the app with the Popeyes stop, that will change the price of the trip, this I know for sure... how do they figure the “price”? When they quoted me the price before I book it was based on numerous factors that may or may not be applicable to when I add that extra stop.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> She let out the classic girl "UGH!" before slamming my door and walking off.


You sound like an expert on all the different ethnicities. What kind of "UGH" do all the other ethnicities shout out?


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> My Q is this.
> 
> If I ask the app to take me from 123 easy street to 8910 dum dum street...
> 
> ...


I recall reading a thread on reddit of a popular scam where PAX where asking for extra stops (not changing in app) and then reporting the driver for being an idiot and driving all over the place and then getting a refund.

*AS A MATTER OF FACT. I got a "fare adjustment" the other day for driving a pax off route for a stop. *

Also..it's interesting to read on Uber's website that "waiting in traffic and other delays" will not cause your fare to go up.

So if that is true..then how does driving out of the way for a stop not in app not cost them money?

There seems to be WAY too many people asking for stops and then *****ing it's too hard to add it in the app to write it off on people being stupid.

*I talked to other Uber drivers in the area and they ALL told me "we don't stop unless the PAX requests it in-app"*


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> Also how long should I wait at a stop? If they take longer than 5 mins should I leave?


I got burned a few times when I was newer. 
So I rarely do stops.

But when I have done them, I'm very clear.
In a nice way I say something like "can you please be quick? I don't make any money if I'm not moving."
Haven't had any problems.

But no, I wouldn't wait over 5 minutes.


----------



## blackjack4191 (Jul 6, 2019)

I had a drunk girl pass out in the back of my car. Freaked me out! I had to knock on her door and her cousin brought her into the house. Handed me a $20 for my troubles at least.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I can only lol at this thread.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

[QUOTE="Cableguynoe, post: 5163489, me

If you go off the route without them adding the extra stop(s) the really sneaky ones can report you to Uber and say that you "LongHauled" them so they can get a free ride. 

It's usually a good idea to have them add the extra stops.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I only make an unrequested stop if it's directly on the planned route. If not, I ask the pax to add the stop in the app -- no exceptions. Most of the time, they do not know how to add a stop, even with my verbal instructions. They'll learn for the next time.
Never had a problem with this. In fact, in most cases with these unplanned stops, the pax asks me if I want anything from where they're stopping (coffee, donut, etc).


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> If you go off the route without them adding the extra stop(s) the really sneaky ones can report you to Uber and say that you "LongHauled" them so they can get a free ride.
> 
> It's usually a good idea to have them add the extra stops.


They can. Very rare.

A long detour I would make sure it's changed. 
A few miles no big deal.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

I had another driver tell me to tell PAX that they "have another rider waiting on them" if a PAX asks for a stop. 
Seems like a good idea, shifts the burden away from you as well.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Ok so your missing a few points, if the pax asks for you to go out of your way to get something do it. You will still get paid, Uber will lose money on the profit of upfront pricing and you might get a tip. 

If you want pax to put in the stop and they claim they don't know how I tell them how or I tell them to open the app and I will show them. 

Your "Mr niceguy" is NOT nice but a person who will get deactivated. I don't know how 3 miles out of the route will cause other pax to cancel on you, but I can imagine they see your rating and cancel based on that, or they don't want to pay surge pricing so they buddy up. 

I would say forget chasing the surge, but that's the hook that Uber keeps drivers working.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> I don't know how 3 miles out of the route will cause other pax to cancel on you.


Uber calculates ETA based on the pre-planned route only. Going off route without a change to the app will mess with the ETA for another rider. 
If you accept another trip and THEN the PAX asks for a stop, you will be seen as "late" to the other PAX.
3 miles each way out of the way is 6 miles. If that is all residential road, that's an extra 9 minutes at 40mph.
Even at 60 seconds for a stop, you will now appear 10 minutes late to your PAX.
During busy times (which I usually work)..not too many PAX are gonna wait 10 minutes for nothing.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> They can. Very rare.
> 
> A long detour I would make sure it's changed.
> A few miles no big deal.


Also guessing Uber isn't full of dummies. If you go off route to stop at a gas station, the route history will show your car -- gasp -- STOPPED AT A GAS STATION for a few minutes. It's pretty obvious there was an intent, instead of driving aimlessly making wrong turns.

Also hit the "do not accept new requests" button as a rule, and DON'T hit it as the exception. Example:. If a trip is taking me way out to the edge of town, I don't hit it because I want to give the algo more time to match me with someone who might be going back downtown.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't mind making stops, so long as the passenger asks correctly. As in, "here's a five, would you mind stopping at this CVS for me?" The only other way I know is to put it in the app.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> Uber calculates ETA based on the pre-planned route only. Going off route without a change to the app will mess with the ETA for another rider.
> If you accept another trip and THEN the PAX asks for a stop, you will be seen as "late" to the other PAX.
> 3 miles each way out of the way is 6 miles. If that is all residential road, that's an extra 9 minutes at 40mph.
> Even at 60 seconds for a stop, you will now appear 10 minutes late to your PAX.
> During busy times (which I usually work)..not too many PAX are gonna wait 10 minutes for nothing.


In my 3 years of driving I can tell you one thing. They don't care about you being late. They DON'T get an exact ETA and most of the pax only care when you get close. And if it's surging you will lose that pax but another will be waiting that's why there's a surge.

Most of my pax I will be there in 5 min and they still take 5 min to get ready. If you think it's gonna be a big deal you make something up... You stop at a gas station, you say sorry had to get some gas. Heck, sometimes I tell them the truth and tell them that the last pax had to stop somewhere.
It's how you come off will be the factor between a 1* and 5*. If you come off as a snob or not flexible you will be getting 1* all the time.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uberdise said:


> For starters..if I'm driving someone off route I will still get pings because Uber has no idea I'm having to take them 2-3 miles out of the way. I can't accept said pings..because 90% of the time the pax will cancel because driving off route screws with the ETA.
> I've lost QUITE A FEW $3.75+ surge trips do to this.
> I've had people pissed at me because I was "late" because I've taken 10-15 extra minutes so the pax can stop and Go and get a pack of cancer sticks and stand online 5 minutes.
> I can't go offline because if I do..then I'm obviously not getting paid while being offline and my insurance for the pax DOES NOT APPLY while offline.


If you tell the app you don't want more requests, you won't get them. If your current trip is still active, you will still be online and insured.

The bigger problems are Pool and if the pax tries to say they didn't go that far with you.



Cableguynoe said:


> They can. Very rare.
> 
> A long detour I would make sure it's changed.
> A few miles no big deal.


How rare it is depends on your market.

In NJ, it happens ALL the time.

I've had to call Support many times with the trip number (because after taking it back, Uber would delete the trip from my history, but I kept both old school style taxi logs and screen shots of trip info) and have them check the GPS info for both myself and the AH.

It's unbelievable just how many people have no problem being that low.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

You take a detour that isn't in the app you risk not getting paid for said detour as the rider will ask for a trip adjustment and the trip adjustment would be very harsh. Have had a $26 fare reduced to $15 even though no way it even $15 A to B. Have had instances even on direct routes have had trip adjustments by the muppets in the office. Always takes 2 messages to get back what was owed but the rider still gets discounted as the rideshare companies just pay out of pocket.

The riders obviously know what they are doing and some of them are pro scammers. Any detours that are not logged is on the driver if they get scammed driving around for free. The more you drive the more you learn.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> They can. Very rare.
> 
> A long detour I would make sure it's changed.
> A few miles no big deal.


This.

I don't know why so many people are paranoid about being scammed.

4,000+ rides and I've never been scammed.

If a pax wants to change the route or the destination mid-trip I'm like "sure, fine, whatever."

I just tell them I get paid for the miles I drive.

If the pax can't change it maybe I'll change it or just as often I don't bother.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> My Q is this.
> 
> If I ask the app to take me from 123 easy street to 8910 dum dum street...
> 
> ...


You can go to popeyes. But never never never expect a driver to sit through drive thru with you. Always ask and offer a few dollars tip. You are preventing drivers from catching their next ride. Treat them like you value their time, or use Uber eats. Simple.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> You can go to popeyes. But never never never expect a driver to sit through drive thru with you. Always ask and offer a few dollars tip. You are preventing drivers from catching their next ride. Treat them like you value their time, or use Uber eats. Simple.


I'm the queen of take outs.
Eats, dash, mates, caviar, hub, all that and more.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> You probably shouldn't even pick up drunk people. I mean the pay is crap now and with the surge mostly gone for us, what is the point?


Plus, Uber is only handing out a nickel if you can prove they vomited in your car.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> How many times does it have to be explained to you?
> You'll make the exact same amount if money if they add it to the app or not.
> 
> Sheesh. Uber drivers really are clueless.


Except if you deviate from 'assigned path' paxiot can claim that youbwere just trying ti run up the time / mileage.

If paxiot doesnt add stop I wont change. If paxiot is lofical about a different route, i save the 5 minute window on the dash cam just in case paxiot tries to come back on me.

Normally I cant even allow a change since there is a queue a lot of the time.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm the queen of take outs.
> Eats, dash, mates, caviar, hub, all that and more.


Then you should know that when you ask a driver to go through drive thru, you are saving money and need to pay it forward to the driver with at least a $3 tip for their time.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh we can do this however you like. I'm just a stupid Uber Driver. Oki Doki Loki you're the boss!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Then you should know that when you ask a driver to go through drive thru, you are saving money and need to pay it forward to the driver with at least a $3 tip for their time.


I do which is why I never asked nor will I ask because I'm not too cheap to do food delivery and tip on that app too.

If you had reading comprehension you'd understand but apparently not enough and here we are/go.

I also prefer kfc to Popeyes  because of the spicy wings and potatoe wedges but it's been ages since I've had em.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I do which is why I never asked nor will I ask because I'm not too cheap to do food delivery and tip on that app too.
> 
> If you had reading comprehension you'd understand but apparently not enough and here we are/go.
> 
> I also prefer kfc to Popeyes  because of the spicy wings and potatoe wedges but it's been ages since I've had em.


I replied to your question. Which means my reading comprehension is pretty spot on.

Popeye's spicy chicken sandwich is my go to on Sunday because Chick fil a is closed


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I replied to your question. Which means my reading comprehension is pretty spot on.
> 
> Popeye's spicy chicken sandwich is my go to on Sunday because Chick fil a is closed


My Q was following the posts above and the Popeyes was in reference to another thread but ok.

Reading comprehension imho includes the flow of things.

But your view can differ from mine. I guess you also didn't pick up the hypothetical almost comical with the 123 and easy/fake street.

I will be sure to include hypothetical for folks of your reading comprehension here on out to avoid this confusion.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> My Q was following the posts above and the Popeyes was in reference to another thread but ok.
> 
> Reading comprehension imho includes the flow of things.
> 
> ...


I have an IQ of 180. But thank you for playing. Your petty condescension proves your average intelligence. I imagine you like banal things and banal people, which is why you are the self-proclaimed queen of food delivery. What a sad empire you must rule over.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I have an IQ of 180. But thank you for playing. Your petty condescension proves your average intelligence. I imagine you like banal things and banal people, which is why you are the self-proclaimed queen of food delivery. What a sad empire you must rule over.


Ahahahhaha

Even tho Einstein never took it, him and hawkings are around 160 and you're 180?!

Hmmm yes.

Again, the jest of titling myself was only after your assumptive, condescendingly laced post of a reply.

Next time you pick a lie, try one more believable and you _might_ get away with it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

stopping at a tiny store or gas station is not going to kill me unless I have a stacked ping that i accepted already

i just don't do grocery stores or anything that could take more than a couple minutes and anything that I can't see the pax from my car

if they want to go off route i know i gotta teach them how to add a stop because uber won't


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

IQ tests are about pattern finding. Einstein and Hawking are two pop examples of many intelligent people. There are people of such high intelligence that participating in this world at all fatigues them to no end. There are people with high IQs that become code breakers, or tap out from society in general and retreat to a cave to work on their magnum opus. Many prodigies don't blossom into anything "successful" by contemporary societal terms, but they may go on an inward journey that is more rewarding than any of us will ever know. Bobby Fischer certainly had a terrible end game to his life from an average intellect's perspective; however, if you read between the lines, you can see that poor Bobby climbed so high that he really had no choice but weep at the top of the mountain at a world that he could not warn or change.

Trust me, I seek equals. I can only find them in books. Your opinion matters little to me. My battle is with myself and time.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Trust me, I seek equals.


You called?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You called?


Don't lower yourself.


nosurgenodrive said:


> IQ tests are about pattern finding. Einstein and Hawking are two pop examples of many intelligent people. There are people of such high intelligence that participating in this world at all fatigues them to no end. There are people with high IQs that become code breakers, or tap out from society in general and retreat to a cave to work on their magnum opus. Many prodigies don't blossom into anything "successful" by contemporary societal terms, but they may go on an inward journey that is more rewarding than any of us will ever know. Bobby Fischer certainly had a terrible end game to his life from an average intellect's perspective; however, if you read between the lines, you can see that poor Bobby climbed so high that he really had no choice but weep at the top of the mountain at a world that he could not warn or change.
> 
> Trust me, I seek equals. I can only find them in books. Your opinion matters little to me. My battle is with myself and time.


Read the second post of this thread then.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Don't lower yourself.


Haha. Nice one.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> You called?


Toady's topic is human evolution and telepathy in regards to Nietzsche's eternal return. Will we return to the Orphic myth and the Mystery cults?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ive noticed more and more of my pax are asking if i want something when im stopping off at 7-eleven for em...i tend to opt for a Rockstar


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ive noticed more and more of my pax are asking if i want something when im stopping off at 7-eleven for em...i tend to opt for a Rockstar


It's a nice bribe to get you to wait... and the polite thing to do if they're going to make you wait while they run in.

The horror of being caught up in a line and having someone wait for me is enough to make me just order the ride there, shop, and order a ride back to the hotel.

This is what I did for cvs runs when work sent me to Phoenix...


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Don't lower yourself.
> 
> Read the second post of this thread then.


I've read your posts and STILL feel inclined to remind you to TIP and that we can all refuse to take you to a drive thru. Even if you tip us, none of us like you. Period. You're an entitled, petulant pax. We are not your monkey at your beck and call. We are drivers that are only meant to go from A to B and keep our cars clean. We aren't required to make you like us. We are only required to be polite.

"I only give cash tips to late night/early am or to drivers I like. Everyone else gets a preset tip of a couple bucks via the app and no, I don't brag about that."

A preset tip of a couple of bucks doesn't do it for me as a driver. And if any passenger wants drive through, they have to ASK. Any demands gets them kicked to the curb. I taught you my etiquette requirements and tip requirements. I used my reading comprehension and answered your question on a public forum. Congratulations, you suck at life.

I know you're a last word kind of girl, so go ahead. But I am done with you.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I've read your posts and STILL feel inclined to remind you to TIP and that we can all refuse to take you to a drive thru. Even if you tip us, none of us like you. Period. You're an entitled, petulant pax. We are not your monkey at your beck and call. We are drivers that are only meant to go from A to B and keep our cars clean. We aren't required to make you like us. We are only required to be polite.
> 
> "I only give cash tips to late night/early am or to drivers I like. Everyone else gets a preset tip of a couple bucks via the app and no, I don't brag about that."
> 
> A preset tip of a couple of bucks doesn't do it for me as a driver. And if any passenger wants drive through, they have to ASK. Any demands gets them kicked to the curb. I taught you my etiquette requirements and tip requirements. I used my reading comprehension and answered your question on a public forum. Congratulations, you suck at life.


I don't need you to "teach" me if I don't do it to begin with and that's why if you read it *(post number two correctly, you wouldn't have made the condescending post to me where you started this by trying to "teach" or give me unsolicited advice that isn't even necessary*), "I let the driver do his thing" means I don't ask them to go through no drive through or whatever the heck else your passengers ask because...

I have common decency to know this isn't part of their job.

And I'm not paying for someone to do anything other then get me from point a to point b safely.

Your reply is very telling.

:smiles: I can tell you're a real joy to be around in real life (completely sarcastic btw, due to our difference in how to read posts on here).


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Chik-Fil-A.

All y'all! 

Naw just joking.....

Popeyes is good but portions too small.,
KFC is more salt than spices these days.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> My Q is this.
> 
> If I ask the app to take me from 123 easy street to 8910 dum dum street...
> 
> ...


This entire post implies that you ask drivers to take you through drive thru when it is not on the app. So shut up about reading comprehension.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Chik-Fil-A.
> 
> All y'all!
> 
> ...


I always pick Chick-fil-A when it's an option but usually that's further outskirts of bay which I don't travel to much...

Or when I'm in La, or Phoenix... nyc would be shake shack.



nosurgenodrive said:


> This entire post implies that you ask drivers to take you through drive thru when it is not on the app. So shut the @@@@ up about reading comprehension.
> 
> See you next Tuesday.


Again it's a hypothetical post that wasn't even real :roflmao:

You're holding onto something because any reasonable person can come to the same conclusion: you're wrong.

And you even said you read post 2 of this thread... my post...

Ps that's the very sign of your intelligence. Resorting to saying things like shut the f up...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah we've got 4 of them in Seattle now. Folks line up around the block at some. That special sauce is my thing. The cashier sees me coming and has to remind me I can only have 10 per visit.

Oh my......

Did I see 180?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah we've got 4 of them in Seattle now. Folks line up around the block at some. That special sauce is my thing. The cashier sees me coming and has to remind me I can only have 10 per visit.


I still have the sauce (swt & spicy sriracha from my last trip... but next time imma ask about the special sauce?)


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I always pick Chick-fil-A when it's an option but usually that's further outskirts of bay which I don't travel to much...
> 
> Or when I'm in La, or Phoenix... nyc would be shake shack.
> 
> ...


When you deign to insult someone's reading comprehension on a message board where you ask the very things I am replying to, you have given every sign to the level of your intelligence and need for control of useless situations. Which is why you are a see you next Tuesday and likely miserable in life and a pain of a pax. Go dust something and rearrange your closet. You have no ability to enjoy things greater than you and greater than life, which is why you turn to food to try to fill the void in your heart.

Basta!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Well when you start so by not reading the same way, I acknowledge that there could be a difference in how I read/comprehend the reply I made versus how you would have but then you blew it out of the water by continuing to give me unsolicited advice and also tell me you read all my posts with that 180
iQ.

Why don't you take your own advice and maybe ask yourself too while you're at it, before you give others "advice" 1) is it necessary, 2) is it necessary.

Because it wasn't.

You just wanted to feel big telling someone something.

Avoid this "situation" that really you brought on yourself by quoting me & starting this string of conversation with me by hitting the ignore button.

Unless you secretly love it.



nosurgenodrive said:


> When you deign to insult someone's reading comprehension on a message board where you ask the very things I am replying to, you have given every sign to the level of your intelligence and need for control of useless situations. Which is why you are a see you next Tuesday and likely miserable in life and a pain of a pax. Go dust something and rearrange your closet. You have no ability to enjoy things greater than you and greater than life, which is why you turn to food to try to fill the void in your heart.
> 
> Basta!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I want to hear more about this 180 IQ:


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

An intellectually Endowed Urination Contest.

And just when I was thinking I cannot be surprised anymore.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Well when you start so by not reading the same way, I acknowledge that there could be a difference in how I read/comprehend the reply I made versus how you would have but then you blew it out of the water by continuing to give me unsolicited advice and also tell me you read all my posts with that 180
> iQ.
> 
> Why don't you take your own advice and maybe ask yourself too while you're at it, before you give others "advice" 1) is it necessary, 2) is it necessary.
> ...


I know exactly who you are. You try to control everything but would actually only be able to enjoy yourself with a man you are in awe of. You resent this about yourself so it twists you into a shrew. You find men you can control, but they all disappoint you. If you aren't careful, you will become a lesbian not because you love women, but because you hate men and yourself.

I am not the man you can control. You are nowhere near my equal.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

krbjmpr said:


> An intellectually Endowed Urination Contest.
> 
> And just when I was thinking I cannot be surprised anymore.


I technically do pee standing up (or squatting) no amount of seat covers will ever get me to sit on a public toilet particularly porter potty's of music festivals.



nosurgenodrive said:


> I know exactly who you are. You try to control everything but would actually only be able to enjoy yourself with a man you are in awe of. You resent this about yourself so it twists you into a shrew. You find men you can control, but they all disappoint you. If you aren't careful, you will become a lesbian not because you love women, but because you hate men and yourself.
> 
> I am not the man you can control. You are nowhere near my equal.


Lmaooooooo

I need more girl friends but honestly can't stand the drama.

Guys are easier until they like me more then friends and then it's awkward.

But your reply is spot on of yourself.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

So I come back from a busy day to see some quasi-intellectual claiming to have an IQ higher than Hawking and Einstein and along the ranks of Gary Kasparov (famous chess grand master, in case you didn't know).

*For starters*..someone with such a high IQ would not be driving for Uber.

They would be using their noggin for a much..much higher paying job such as a surgeon..engineer..attorney..professor..etc.

*Secondly*..people with high intelligence quotients never* EVER *brag about being smart. I have a bad feeling this driver injects their proclaimed intelligence into every conversation they have with a PAX.

*Thirdly*..someone with an IQ of 180 knows damn well not to make up asinine statistics like "minorities represent 90% of the violent crime."

*Fourthly*...someone with an IQ of 180 would not threaten to "send someone back to Mexico in a body bag". See here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft...eir-drivers-digest.337552/page-4#post-5158207
I really have to chuckle that someone so *horribly ****ing racist* has an IQ of 180. I will be_ more than happy _to pay for you to take a proctored IQ exam by Mensa if you post the results here.

You are not fooling a single person on here with your "I got a big brain" BS.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> Then why do so many pax play dumb and not want to add stops themselves?


There could be several reasons. 
1 - they don't know how. They never tried and never figured it out. 
2 - they don't want to be bothered with it. It's easier for them to ask you, than it is to add it in the app 
3 - the option is not available in their app. I've seen this when they hand me their phone. The option to edit just isn't there. I've called Uber about this. They say the pax may need to update their app. The pax always tells tells me they just updated, and uber's Response to that is to - get this - just cancel the whole ride. 
4 - pax is pulling a scam. Pax will claim you made some kind of unapproved stop, and try to get refunded.


----------



## LONG Time screwed (Jul 7, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> The past 2 days have been the start of my zero tolerance policy from BS from pax.
> 
> In those 2 days, I got two 1 stars, one 2 star, and one 3 star, AS WELL as a "speeding report" (I don't speed).
> 
> ...


Who the "h" cares about ratings......just watch the $$$$$


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uberdise said:


> The past 2 days have been the start of my zero tolerance policy from BS from pax.
> 
> In those 2 days, I got two 1 stars, one 2 star, and one 3 star, AS WELL as a "speeding report" (I don't speed).
> 
> ...


Developed the same attitude, as you, couple years ago. Ratings took a dive, as well. However, piece of mind skyrocketed.

Have stopped worrying about the lame rating system. At least they're averaged over the past 500 rides.

And the ratings never fully recovered. Used to always be 4.89 - 4.95. Now it's 4.82 - 4.87. Lyft lower in the 4.7 range (who cares).

Will take lower ratings any day. Been driving four years and figured I would've been fired way before now.

Also cancel/decline, brutally, whenever I can. ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


Uberdise said:


> If they take longer than 5 mins should I leave?


*A:* Yes.



rkozy said:


> Uber is only handing out a nickel if you can prove they vomited in your car.


......and you get that five cents only after you upload a receipt for hundreds of dollars from a cleaning service................



nosurgenodrive said:


> I have an IQ of 180.





Lissetti said:


> I want to hear more about this 180 IQ:


You can hear about my IQ. I took one of those internet tests that stated that if I answered eighty per-cent of the questions correctly, I had an IQ of 180. I got ninety-five per-cent, so I must have an even higher IQ



Lissetti said:


> Chik-Fil-A.


If a Nationals reliever gets a save, we get free Chick-Fil-A.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Ubward said:


> Seriously??? Cant believe what I'm reading. From your own admission, you aren't acting 'nice' (whatever that means) and seem suprised when you get rated as such?? Seriously?? What do you expect?
> 
> It's no coincidence your ratings dropped and will continue to do so. If you dont like being a rideshare driver, get out. You CHOOSE to drive.
> 
> ...


And we care....because? Ratings are irrelevant. I do not do stops at all. I leave them. If you want to idle your car in 100 degrees for 8 bucks an hour, you are a sucker.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Used to always be 4.89 - 4.95. Now it's 4.82 - 4.87.


But, you're still making the same money per mile as Mr. Chilled Water & Mints & Aux Cable, with his stellar 4.98 rating.

And, while Mister 4.98 is losing sleep every night over the three passengers out of 500 who four-starred him, you are sleeping peacefully because shutting down entitled paxholes feels better.

Some idiot on this site actually tried telling me that Uber gives him better pings because his driver rating is high.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kc2018 said:


> And we care....because? Ratings are irrelevant. I do not do stops at all. I leave them. If you want to idle your car in 100 degrees for 8 bucks an hour, you are a sucker.


Also done with stops. Do not have the patience for $5 - 6.00/hr (Atl pay) and normally bad attitude as well.

This is one more example of when those "dire emergencies" come up, out of nowhere, requiring me to go "off line" next 10 - 15 minutes.



rkozy said:


> But, you're still making the same money per mile as Mr. Chilled Water & Mints & Aux Cable, with his stellar 4.98 rating.
> 
> And, while Mister 4.98 is losing sleep every night over the three passengers out of 500 who four-starred him, you are sleeping peacefully because shutting down entitled paxholes feels better than a handjob.
> 
> Some idiot on this site actually tried telling me that Uber gives him better pings because his driver rating is high.


These guys are trying to "rationalize" their worrying. It's almost a sign of weakness.

Have done this four years and can say there's not even a "nickels worth of difference" between 4.98 and 4.58.

Uber's now trying to manipulate with their new Uber Pro program. We'll see how that plays out.

However, not going with that nonsense either. If it gets carried away - am outta here.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Have done this four years and can say there's not even a "nickels worth of difference" between 4.98 and 4.58.


I thought you got deactivated after dropping below 4.7?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I have an IQ of 180. But thank you for playing. Your petty condescension proves your average intelligence. I imagine you like banal things and banal people, which is why you are the self-proclaimed queen of food delivery. What a sad empire you must rule over.


Are you Donald Trump?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

rkozy said:


> I thought you got deactivated after dropping below 4.7?


Guideline is actually 4.6. And they, probably round a 4.5 up to 4.6. However, they consider below 4.7 as danger zone.

Was in the 4.6 and below range, with both U/L, in the first few months of driving. Nothing happened, except Lyft's constant nuisance emails.

So went all the up before settling back down. Currently 4.87, but don't care about it.

By far the most positive thing to do, regarding ratings, is to screen out (cancel) potential problems. Preemptive all the way.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Currently 4.87, but don't care about it.
> 
> By far the most positive thing to do, regarding ratings, is to screen out (cancel) potential problems. Preemptive all the way.


The driver ratings thing is the most useless tool, unless you're an entitled paxhole looking to coerce some Newbie Ant into giving you a free ride. I honestly believe Uber and Lyft put the ratings system in there to mitigate the disciplinary chain they lose by labeling us as independent contractors. It's sad how many people posting on this site worry about a four-star rating from a passenger. U/L are using the ratings system as a proxy to make sure we tow the company line.

I'm more trigger-happy about cancelling rides now. At first, I thought I could calm these people down. Wrong. They want trouble so they can get a refund. There's no amount of de-escalation you can do with somebody like that.


----------



## LONG Time screwed (Jul 7, 2019)

Like I said before.......stop taking the bullshit $3 rides by asking where they are going before letting them in the car.
Those are the troublesome people. u/l tries to hide the short rides to get their blood money cut. traveling mileage to pick up these scummy calls are not paid for.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

LONG Time screwed said:


> u/l tries to hide the short rides to get their blood money cut. traveling mileage to pick up these scummy calls are not paid for.


My AR% is completely disposable, and I don't travel far for any pick-up. In my small market, you won't make money denying ping after ping, but you can easily deny the pings which come from known problem areas.


----------



## Rideshare Sucks (Jun 27, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> The past 2 days have been the start of my zero tolerance policy from BS from pax.
> 
> In those 2 days, I got two 1 stars, one 2 star, and one 3 star, AS WELL as a "speeding report" (I don't speed).
> 
> ...


You need to learn that you still get paid even if you take a detour. You get paid for every mile you drive even if the rider did not put in an extra stop. What you don't get paid for (so little I call it nothing) is the waiting time while the pax goes into the food place, orders, waits, returns.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LONG Time screwed said:


> Like I said before.......stop taking the bullshit $3 rides by asking where they are going before letting them in the car.
> Those are the troublesome people. u/l tries to hide the short rides to get their blood money cut. traveling mileage to pick up these scummy calls are not paid for.


We're all different. Strongly prefer short rides. Downtown, business and daytime hours all the way. Including pool. Actually, short pool rides are my favorite.

But, am a contrarian, by nature, and love hearing the other drivers bash pool and short rides. Even go along with them many times. Of course, my strategy only works well when it's fairly busy.



Rideshare Sucks said:


> You need to learn that you still get paid even if you take a detour. You get paid for every mile you drive even if the rider did not put in an extra stop. What you don't get paid for (so little I call it nothing) is the waiting time while the pax goes into the food place, orders, waits, returns.


Agreed. And eliminating stops is now my top priority.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

I have no problem doing stops if it is on the way (very rarely will I be asked to do a stop other than the occasional gas station for a quick beer pickup, and almost always they will either tip and/or buy me a drink, I never have to wait for more than 2 or 3 minutes). 

For out of the way stops I do say that they must update the trip in their app or I can get in trouble for being so far off of the route, and they usually comply. 

As for waiting passengers who already pinged, I am just honest and say "hey sorry about the extra wait, unexpected stop for last trip", and nobody has given me an issue. The only time it was an issue is where a passenger changed a 3 minute trip (driving somebody a couple blocks) into a 45 minute trip (I agreed to drive him to the next city over, and had him update the app), needless to say the waiting passenger cancelled, but I am sure they got another ride soon enough.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> The past 2 days have been the start of my zero tolerance policy from BS from pax.
> 
> In those 2 days, I got two 1 stars, one 2 star, and one 3 star, AS WELL as a "speeding report" (I don't speed).
> 
> ...


-------------------------
You would not have driven it for free. She would have been charged. The trip fare is based on time and distance. However, U/L might have dinged you for going so far out of the normal route. ( long hauling to the max )
Why did you not just ask her to enter a second stop ? That would have covered all problems. 
Zero tolerance is great if not taken to an extreme and I have to question that you knew what she was thinking. You thinking that she would not have to pay for the side trip is incorrect, therefore, you assuming that she is trying to cheat is incorrect. Passengers do not know the inside conditions of the company and driving. They just want a ride. You look at it as a driver with inside information. She is just hungry and wants something to eat before she goes home. 
When you are in Zero Tolerance mode, work it so the pax gets what they want and you maintain your level of tolerance. Difference in a 5* rating and a 1* rating , plus a slammed car door. Simple customer service protocol, which is part of this job.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

I ask the pax to please add the stop. If they ask what the difference is I say that later on Uber will call me and ask me why I made an unscheduled stop with them in my car. Works evry time.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> The past 2 days have been the start of my zero tolerance policy from BS from pax.
> 
> In those 2 days, I got two 1 stars, one 2 star, and one 3 star, AS WELL as a "speeding report" (I don't speed).
> 
> ...


In addition to all the misfortune you have been experiencing, there is nothing wrong with being a nice driver as your every day norm. Be yourself and your light will shine brightly. Also, be aware and warned that that dastardly poster continues to circulate on social media, and I have found that certain unscrupulous riders are using it to falsely complain against drivers and try to get ride refunds. Although you may never believe that anyone would even follow this stupid list, believe me, some still do! Hopefully you won't become a victim of this stupidity.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> Then why do so many pax play dumb and not want to add stops themselves?


Adding a destination will result in Uber charging them more for the trip.

However what Uber charges them and what you are paid are two completely different things.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> So I come back from a busy day to see some quasi-intellectual claiming to have an IQ higher than Hawking and Einstein and along the ranks of Gary Kasparov (famous chess grand master, in case you didn't know).
> 
> *For starters*..someone with such a high IQ would not be driving for Uber.
> 
> ...


Please do some research before spouting nonsense. The thing with intelligent people and statistics is that they are not politically correct and they have zero regard for your feelings.

Your perspective on people of high intelligence is rather cliched and simple. Most highly intelligent people care very little about money at all.


----------



## Ubward (Dec 30, 2014)

kc2018 said:


> And we care....because? Ratings are irrelevant. I do not do stops at all. I leave them. If you want to idle your car in 100 degrees for 8 bucks an hour, you are a sucker.


Ok - I see I must have touched a nerve. Haha. What's the difference between idling in 100 degrees versus driving in 100 degrees??


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I do which is why I never asked nor will I ask because I'm not too cheap to do food delivery and tip on that app too.
> 
> If you had reading comprehension you'd understand but apparently not enough and here we are/go.
> 
> I also prefer kfc to Popeyes  because of the spicy wings and potatoe wedges but it's been ages since I've had em.


I miss the mashed potato bowls... most of the KFCs near me have closed, and the one that's left absolutely sucks!

It's really very, very sad. ?



Ubward said:


> Ok - I see I must have touched a nerve. Haha. What's the difference between idling in 100 degrees versus driving in 100 degrees??


AC works better if the car is moving.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> You sound like an expert on all the different ethnicities. What kind of "UGH" do all the other ethnicities shout out?


It should have been more of an "EWWW!" or "Ehh"


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Most highly intelligent people care very little about money at all.


So if I walk into McDonald's or Walmart, I should expect to find a brain trust of people who can talk about string theory and enrich my mind on quantum entanglement?

Again, you conveniently ignored my argument about intelligence and the need to flaunt it.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> I recall reading a thread on reddit of a popular scam where PAX where asking for extra stops (not changing in app) and then reporting the driver for being an idiot and driving all over the place and then getting a refund.
> 
> *AS A MATTER OF FACT. I got a "fare adjustment" the other day for driving a pax off route for a stop. *
> 
> ...


Umm. Truth is inbetween.

If you drive some extra miles but end up at the original destination, pax pays only their upfront pricing on uber while lyft *might* rarely up a fare for significantly longer rides.

If you go to the original destination and then add more miles to the drive, both services will automatically up the pax fare. Pax can easily appeal the adjustment so make sure they are in car with their phone.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> Again, you conveniently ignored my argument about intelligence and the need to flaunt it.


you of all people shouldnt lecture people about intelligence. because what ive read from you, im surprised they gave you a driver license to begin with.
what i will give you is a piece of advice, if nobody else has stated it.

if you have a ride waiting, and for some reason you choose to make a stop, after a certain distance and time that ride will be just shifted to a closer driver. no harm done about it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> When you deign to insult someone's reading comprehension on a message board where you ask the very things I am replying to, you have given every sign to the level of your intelligence and need for control of useless situations. Which is why you are a see you next Tuesday and likely miserable in life and a pain of a pax. Go dust something and rearrange your closet. You have no ability to enjoy things greater than you and greater than life, which is why you turn to food to try to fill the void in your heart.
> 
> Basta!


LOL.... See you next Tuesday!

Classic. Most just don't get it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Dude. You are giving the wrong vibe to people. Your hate, resentment for the job is coming out to pax. Like when you feel a certain emotion from some pax. As long as you have to do rideshare, try not to drive with the anger. Don't drive like you're in a hurry to get the drive over with. When you're talking to someone, it's the emotion you had when talking to them you remember. While doing rideshare, do the job - say hi or whatever to get the point you're not crazy, get to point a to b with safety as first priority. 

On your off-time take the anger you have for rideshare and rechannel it to find another job.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I saw a possum!


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> The past 2 days have been the start of my zero tolerance policy from BS from pax.
> 
> In those 2 days, I got two 1 stars, one 2 star, and one 3 star, AS WELL as a "speeding report" (I don't speed).
> 
> ...


Lol, girl "ugh"..been there.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> Zero tolerance is great if not taken to an extreme.


I regret to inform you that Zero Tolerance is the very definition of extreme!


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Uberdise said:


> The past 2 days have been the start of my zero tolerance policy from BS from pax.
> 
> In those 2 days, I got two 1 stars, one 2 star, and one 3 star, AS WELL as a "speeding report" (I don't speed).
> 
> ...


OMG, I'm getting SO disgusted with this gig! I can SO relate to the stopping at unscheduled stops and hearing "can you do me a favor?" by stopping at liquor stores to buy their mama's numbers, and then having to wait for ten minutes, thereby pissing off the next ride, which you've already accepted. Cheap assholes. And it's just a certain group of people who do this shit, if you know what I mean. And forget about getting tips from them. NEVER happens, no matter how much you bend over backwards for them. And then they downgrade you just for the thrill of it. Because they CAN. Do yourself a favor, and GET OUT NOW!


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

This idiot doesn't GET the fact that stopping in route to a location earns him MORE money due to extra time fees. BRO GET OUT NOW! You are making us that "do the right thing" look bad!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> This idiot doesn't GET the fact that stopping in route to a location earns him MORE money due to extra time fees. BRO GET OUT NOW! You are making us that "do the right thing" look bad!


 Very, very wrong!!! Waiting time pays peanuts compared to driving. Like a fraction.

In the time spent waiting, you can be driving, 5 X pay, and on to your next ride. Busy day downtown ATL, am easily on my next ride, in the same amount of time spent waiting.

Drivers hate stops. Period.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> The past 2 days have been the start of my zero tolerance policy from BS from pax.
> 
> In those 2 days, I got two 1 stars, one 2 star, and one 3 star, AS WELL as a "speeding report" (I don't speed).
> 
> ...


Whenever pax asks to stop for food, I almost always get offered something. This past weekend I got a snickers and a milky way and a $3 tip. Go with the flo


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> _funny I have the opposite as a rider._
> 
> I'm still nice.
> 
> ...


I don't understand those who always tipped their taxi drivers and somehow think it's alright to not tip us even though we make less than taxi drivers. That's really something else


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> This idiot doesn't GET the fact that stopping in route to a location earns him MORE money due to extra time fees. BRO GET OUT NOW! You are making us that "do the right thing" look bad!


The "time fee" is less than $6 per HOUR in my market..bro.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

krbjmpr said:


> An intellectually Endowed Urination Contest.
> 
> And just when I was thinking I cannot be surprised anymore.


Trust me, we haven't bottomed our yet in rideshare or America in general. It's only gonna get crazier and freakier from here on out! Buckle up!



MiamiKid said:


> Developed the same attitude, as you, couple years ago. Ratings took a dive, as well. However, piece of mind skyrocketed.
> 
> Have stopped worrying about the lame rating system. At least they're averaged over the past 500 rides.
> 
> ...


Can't believe I agree with you 100% ?



shirleyujest said:


> OMG, I'm getting SO disgusted with this gig! I can SO relate to the stopping at unscheduled stops and hearing "can you do me a favor?" by stopping at liquor stores to buy their mama's numbers, and then having to wait for ten minutes, thereby pissing off the next ride, which you've already accepted. Cheap assholes. And it's just a certain group of people who do this shit, if you know what I mean. And forget about getting tips from them. NEVER happens, no matter how much you bend over backwards for them. And then they downgrade you just for the thrill of it. Because they CAN. Do yourself a favor, and GET OUT NOW!


I believe if you get the current pax to update the stop, anyone in queue at the time will be bumped off and this cancel will not affect your cancel rate. True?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

EphLux said:


> Whenever pax asks to stop for food, I almost always get offered something. This past weekend I got a snickers and a milky way and a $3 tip. Go with the flo


Whoop, Whoop!


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Developed the same attitude, as you, couple years ago. Ratings took a dive, as well. However, piece of mind skyrocketed.
> 
> Have stopped worrying about the lame rating system. At least they're averaged over the past 500 rides.
> 
> ...


The problem with modern day employment is that HR is too focused on numbers. 
However, human beings are well..human beings..they are not numbers. 
Someone can have great performance numbers and be a complete a-hole to everyone in the office. 
You can directly translate that into rideshare..U/L want you to have higher ratings.
Well the ONLY way to have higher ratings is if you bend over and kiss ass to everyone.
If you act defensively (when warranted) ratings go down.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

This entire thread makes me feel apathetic.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Who cares what U/L think about your ratings? This is a side gig only and if they deactivate you for ratings... they are doing you a favor!! If you don't like the way they roll, then stop driving!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> If you tell the app you don't want more requests, you won't get them. If your current trip is still active, you will still be online and insured.
> 
> The bigger problems are Pool and if the pax tries to say they didn't go that far with you.
> 
> ...


Must be a Jersey thing. I've done it many times in SoCal and never had anyone ask for a refund.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Had a situation last night where a woman and her friend wanted me to go about 5-6 blocks off route to drop her friend off.

She knew exactly what she was doing (trying to cheap out on getting 2 rides for the price of 1), because upon my first "no, you need to add a stop", she responded with "how about we just add it to your tip instead?" which completely demonstrates she knows the cost difference involved.

1) I already know any verbal "hints" of tipping = no tip 99%
2) she was trying to pull one over on me full well knowing adding a stop = adding cost to fare, and that level of cheapness = no tip, filling in the other 1% from #1

She continued to play stupid (but to be fair was probably stupid too), and kept acting like she had no idea what to press after I told her what to press, and kept pressing the wrong thing over and over deliberately.

After turning down her "tip offer" and adding the stop for her, the rider attitude took a sharp nosedive. She started accusing me of going around in circles, taking the long route, etc. I asked her to tell me where to turn instead, but she just responds with shit like "don't talk to me just take me home!"

Kicked her ass out, exchanged 1*s, and she reported me under 3 separate categories.


----------

